# actuator help???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

looking in the repair manual, it does not mention the actuator. the only thing on the turbo that has a hose conected to it dirrectly to it is the by pass valve controller. is this the actuator that i need to hook a boost controller up to???


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> looking in the repair manual, it does not mention the actuator. the only thing on the turbo that has a hose conected to it dirrectly to it is the by pass valve controller. is this the actuator that i need to hook a boost controller up to???


Yes , that should be the wastegate actuator.  

I got my boost controller from Here


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I would get one but mine overheats in 15 miles so... whenever someone finds the vaccume hose take a pic of it for everybody for this project in the future


----------

